
Show HN: Human Programming Interface - karlicoss
https://beepb00p.xyz/hpi.html
======
betobetico
do you know a good python course?

~~~
karlicoss
To be honest, not really..

I mean, I'm sure they exist, but for me it has been a really long time since I
started using Python. And prior to that, I knew other programming languages,
so for the most part leart by googling/stackoverflow.

